# Albertan's HT Equipment List



## Albertan (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't have all the components listed below as of this posting. Some are in place, some are in boxes in my home, some are on order, and some I'm still waiting on quotes for. But I know these are the components I'm going with so I'm posting them now. Who knows what else I'll add as I dig deeper in this forum. :T

*Rack Components*

Onkyo TX-NR3009 AVR
Emotiva XPA-2 powering EM-ESLs
Emotiva XPA-5 powering surrounds & rears
Oppo BDP-93
Bell HD PVR Plus Satellite TV Receiver
Apple TV
XBox360

*Speakers*

Martin Logan EM-ESL Floorstanding Loudspeakers
Martin Logan EM-C2 Center Channel 
Martin Logan EM-FX2 Surround Channels (X2)
Martin Logan EM-FX2 Rear Channels (X2)
SVS PC12-PLUS (X2)

*Video*

Epson PowerLite Pro Cinema 7500 UB Projector
Elite Screens SableFrame Fixed Frame Projection Screen

*Other Equipment*
Palliser Kosmopolitan Home Theater Seating
Sanus CFR2136 Rack


----------

